# New to planted tanks, just got everything how I like it. suggestions?



## senior el roboto (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes lighting is very important. Depending on your size tank and how many more plants you plan on adding I would add in a yeast co2 system. Give it that extra pop


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fair warning: this is The Planted Tank and people are going to have a coronary over those... decorations... in your tank. 

Some questions that will help people make suggestions:

What are the dimensions of your tank?

What kind of lighting do you have?

What plants do you want to keep?

What kind of fish/livestock?

Will you be providing fertilizer of any sort?


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Your tank would look much better and a lot more natural if you took out the decorations.. Looks like a great start, a lot better then when I started :-( 

- oz


----------



## MateoM (Oct 9, 2012)

All you need is a Rambo in there


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Most people on this site do prefer natural tanks, as do I. One of the reasons why I came here from another forum.

It looks like the start of something. I would take out the decor and switch it to driftwood, like Malaysian. Also more plants would help.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tank is 1ft wide, 4ft long and 20 inches deep. Two 24in full spectrum lights. The plants I have are wisteria, dwarf grass and some long skinny grass (forgot the name). I had gold fish in it but I replaced them with 3 koi angels, 3 rummy nose tetra,3 flying fox and a clown pleco. I plan on getting more foxes and some cardnials with blue stripes. The tank also has a mystery snail and 10 ghost shrimp that have been in there since I started the tank. I fert with florish once a week and I plan on upgrading the lighting soon. I put a nice piece of driftwood in front the heater for the pleco.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

There have been several threads on this same tank--don't think the OP is going to be taking out the decor, so you might as well go with it. 

Definitely you'll want to get your lighting in order, but c02 isn't a necessity unless you're planning to bombard this thing with high light levels or want to grow bright red plants for contrast--most plants do perfectly fine in medium light/no c02, they just grow slower. 

You definitely need more plants, especially if you want that jungle affect. A couple swords will fill in big spaces beautifully (and economically) and you might want to start looking at options for a grass-like plant in the foreground. I'm fond of star grass (heteranthera zosterifolia) for a medium light, easy to grow plant--but it does have a habit of taking over tanks so you'll want to stay on top of keeping it trimmed back.


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Since you are leaving the decorations, I'd suggest pouring gravel over them until they are no longer visible.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

If you like decorations, keep em! I actually like the little mill. I always think of the Seven Samurai battle when I see those. 

Only suggestion I would make, since you're staying on the cute side, turn the slate on the far left the other direction. Good luck! =^_^=


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh, PS. If that grass-like plant is Mondo Grass, it wont last too long. Mondo Grass is not a true aquatic. It may not be. It's hard to tell from pics.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

CatSoup said:


> Oh, PS. If that grass-like plant is Mondo Grass, it wont last too long. Mondo Grass is not a true aquatic. It may not be. It's hard to tell from pics.


I think it is mondo grass with the look of its leaves. Ill just remove it there and pot it up as an indoor plant. :3


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Indian fern said:


> I think it is mondo grass with the look of its leaves. Ill just remove it there and pot it up as an indoor plant. :3


I bought some in the beginning of my planted tank journey. I pulled it out and it withered away on me. I have no luck with non-aquatic plants! ha


----------



## Rasko (Oct 5, 2012)

Needs more plants! I'll second that on the Amazon Swords. very cheap and easy to care for, also you could try Java Moss.

Hey, if you really like the deco, then keep em. Don't let anyone tell you how to decorate YOUR tank  BTW my roommate has that same crashed helicopter in his 155 cichlid tank. It sticks out like a sore thumb haha!


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

My clown pleco loves that chopper, he hides out in there durring the day. At night my koi angels go in there to sleep. I'm gonna get some more plants once I upgrade my lighting, I have a topic on the lighting board on what I'm working on.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Since you are leaving the decorations, I'd suggest pouring gravel over them until they are no longer visible.


It's blunt, funny, and I feel the same. But I personally get a Japanese vibe from the tank. You should try to find a samurai house decoration if you do want to keep them, if not, that's your call. 

But there certainly is potential here. Good work on the plant placement. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Fair warning: this is The Planted Tank and people are going to have a coronary over those... decorations... in your tank.


and then the very next post... lol 

It's an interesting theme, I think the decor actually could work if you get the right plant growth. 

Do you have an idea of what lighting you'll be upgrading to? That would help a lot with being able to suggest plants, as well as laying out how much maintenance you want to do, and what fertilizers & CO2 that you may need.

Some java moss could really help the jungle feel. Since you've also just started, you might also consider switching out the substrate to a dark one. Maybe an aquasoil type that gives the plants some nutrients too.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm upgrading to a fixture with 2 72w 5100k full spectrum t12's. I have 2 inches of enriched planting gravel under that lighter plant gravel.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think if he gets a carpet going around the decorations, it can look quite nice.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's a pic of the new hood and light I'm working on, I still have some finishing to do.











I have dwarf hair grass planted all around the hellicopter and rocks, I'm just waiting on it to fill in.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Action53 said:


> Here's a pic of the new hood and light I'm working on, I still have some finishing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, post some updated pictures. I would love to see how this tank fills out, don't let other people bother you on how you decorate it. It is your tank, see to it as you enjoy it.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Great potential with this tank. Its good to make it your own, and of course I have to give some input on it too  ... What would really complete the tank is a army parachute jumper stuck in the top of your plant in the back haha just joking... Keep up the hard work, and plants will grow in nicely. Look forward to seeing it down the road


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

StraightAddicted said:


> Great potential with this tank. Its good to make it your own, and of course I have to give some input on it too  ... What would really complete the tank is a army parachute jumper stuck in the top of your plant in the back haha just joking... Keep up the hard work, and plants will grow in nicely. Look forward to seeing it down the road


I actually love that idea.... If you're going, go hard. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## prp427 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool idea, I can't wait to see it all "jungled" up!


----------



## apfunk (Oct 23, 2012)

mr2 said:


> since you are leaving the decorations, i'd suggest pouring gravel over them until they are no longer visible.


+ 1


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Since the last pic I've added a piece of driftwood for the pleco and a diy co2 setup. I dose once a week with florish, the plants are growing like crazy. I really need to trim and re plant.


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

prp427 said:


> Cool idea, I can't wait to see it all "jungled" up!


Hahahahaha!


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moved a few things and bought a purple cabomba and three more rummy nose tetra


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Action53 said:


> Moved a few things and bought a purple cabomba and three more rummy nose tetra


Did you remove the angelfish?


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope, still in there. Stock in tank: 3 koi angels, 3 siamese alge eaters (flying fox), 6 rummy nose tetra, 1 mystery snail, 1 clown pleco and 7 ghost shrimp.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Heres some updated pics. I just cleaned the tank and trimmed the plants and re planted the trimmings, they're growing like mad.


----------



## bikinibottom (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey man, I think the decorations and concept are cool. Good for you being creative and trying your own thing instead of copying someone else's style. Your plants are growing really well, too, so I think the doubters can just shove it. :flick:


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, the height of the plants really work well with the other decorations you have in the tank right now. Nice.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank y'all  I just gotta get my pond snail problem under control, one or two snuck in on a plant about a month ago and now I have twelve >


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

How is your tank filling in? It's nice to find another PTer from Cola! Looking at the older pics I felt like there where too many big rocks(not touching the decor-that's all personal choice & you're rockin it well) but in your more recent pictures you've filled your plants in around them nicely. I'd love to see some recent pics! Have you started a tank journal?


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Add a background! I'd go with black.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

Heres the most recent pic, I've added a background, some purple mombomba and an amazon sword. I picked up a clown loach and he's taken care of those pesky pond snails. He's becoming my favorite fish in the tank, I think he has ADHD.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Those bulbs of different color are a bit distracting, but the tank is looking very cool and jungly.


----------



## yafashelli (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool! I like the jungle theme, actually. It's fun--something my son would like.


----------



## Action53 (Jul 28, 2012)

I got some new driftwood and trimmed/rearanged some of the wildness. I think it looks much better.


----------

